# Heavenly full drainage



## MrChris (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi All

My Heavenly is for sale and I have interest from an overseas buyer. Understanding that freezing may possibly occur and certainly there will be pressure changes, I want to ensure no water is left in the system, including the HX.

What process would you go through for entirely emptying the unit of water?

Cheers

Chris


----------

